# 1996 Nissan Altima P0500



## Bhargrave1981 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a 1996 Nissan altima throwing the po500 code speed odometor works intermittently and break light on. ..already changed the speed sensor help! Also I drove it through the drive cycle multiple times and still getting O2 mon and catalyst mon inc? Any clues


----------

